# SN-190 Visa GRANTED !!



## Naylorus (Nov 13, 2013)

Exactly 10 months to date on April 13.

Got sponsorship from SA in May 2013. Lodged application on June 13, 2013. No communication from CO at all and no idea when one was assigned. In September a link appeared in my Immi account asking to provide Form 80, thats when I also attached FBI/State background checks. Again absolute dead silence from the other end. In November I called DIAC, had a few questions and thats when I came to knowa CO has been assigned and things are progressing normal. The person I talked to gave me a general email address and CO's first name - I shot an email as I had couple of questions, never heard back. From February onwards I stopped logging into my Immi account, I was like F**k it ... who cares, if I get it good. If I don't, life moves on.

Then a few days ago, I got first ever email msg from CO - a form letter informing about the backlog that may cause delay in finalizing the outcome of the application. Less than a week later *BHAAM!* email with Grant letter.

Many thanks to senior members, Mods and special thanks to *Mark Northam * for sharing their knowledge, experience and expertise to help make things easier for rest of us. It in fact helped me a lot even as a silent reader for most part of my initial stay here.

I guess its time I started learning how to drive on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## jnix (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats! What is your field if I may ask? It must be a very specialized, in-demand one to get a nomination by a government agency willing to wait this long to hire you, no?

Btw, switching to driving the other side of the road isn't as hard as you might think.  It's actually harder to get used to crossing streets, make sure you are looking the "other" way first!


----------



## Naylorus (Nov 13, 2013)

jnix said:


> Congrats! What is your field if I may ask? It must be a very specialized, in-demand one to get a nomination by a government agency willing to wait this long to hire you, no?
> 
> Btw, switching to driving the other side of the road isn't as hard as you might think.  It's actually harder to get used to crossing streets, make sure you are looking the "other" way first!


*government agency*?? 

190 is for state sponsorship - I got nomination from South Australia (SA), there is no employment offer involved in this category, though it would be nice as an added bonus 

My nominated occupation is Electrical Engineering.


----------



## vikz (Apr 21, 2014)

Naylorus said:


> *government agency*??
> 
> 190 is for state sponsorship - I got nomination from South Australia (SA), there is no employment offer involved in this category, though it would be nice as an added bonus
> 
> My nominated occupation is Electrical Engineering.


Congratz.

I am also planning to apply for 190 & SA state sponsorship. Could you please confirm the steps to follow.

For e.g.
1. Skills assessment 
2. EOI
3. State sponsorship
4. Visa application

And what is the probability of approval if total points are 60 but the occupation is in high demand in South Australia state occupations list.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats on your approval


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Big congrats. When are u planning to leave.


----------



## nicole gmc (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Naylorus said:


> Exactly 10 months to date on April 13.
> 
> Got sponsorship from SA in May 2013. Lodged application on June 13, 2013. No communication from CO at all and no idea when one was assigned. In September a link appeared in my Immi account asking to provide Form 80, thats when I also attached FBI/State background checks. Again absolute dead silence from the other end. In November I called DIAC, had a few questions and thats when I came to knowa CO has been assigned and things are progressing normal. The person I talked to gave me a general email address and CO's first name - I shot an email as I had couple of questions, never heard back. From February onwards I stopped logging into my Immi account, I was like F**k it ... who cares, if I get it good. If I don't, life moves on.
> 
> ...


Hi Naylorus, first of all many congrats on this. This is a dream news for everyone longing to see results for their case 
I have also filed EOI under SC 190 for South Australia for occupation Telecommunications Network Engineer 263312 that I am still seeing in medium availability. I would like to know from your experience how much time it generality takes from filing EOI to invite and how long it took in your case for Electrical Engineer occupation?
Rest, I hope you would have moved to SA by now as this post is of April 
Take Care !!
Vishesh


----------



## Misti Delaney Smith (May 11, 2014)

HUGE congratulations!!!!


----------



## Naylorus (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi and thank everyone for the congrats. I did indeed make my first landing in Adelaide in early July ... lifestyle not a whole lot different than in the US except that everything down under is at much smaller scale. But for now I've moved to Europe for a short term contract and will be moving back to SA in probably few months time.

*vishesh*

after I filed EOI, I applied for SA sponsorship which took roughly 15 days to come through. At that time EE occupation was all green in SA. I don't know if it was just coincidence or if that's how it works but the SA sponsorship approval and invite from DIAC came along the same day for me.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Naylorus,

Thats quite exciting to know you have made your first visit in SA thus activating your PR
I just got an invite yesterday and will be completing my Visa application by this week.
Looking forward to have a positive outcome.

Thanks! !


----------



## Naylorus (Nov 13, 2013)

vishesh,

that's good news! one big hurdle clear. Wish you quick success with your visa application


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Naylorus


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Naylorus, Me too got the Visa finally  The grant came from DIAC within 3 months of applying.
Have you made the permanent move to SA yet? If yes, how are things going, hope you are going smooth.

Vishesh


----------

